# Hammock Camping



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We bought our TT because my wife refuses to tent camp anymore. I love to hike and camp but now my backpacking is reserved to weekends when I am without my lovely bride and our brood.

Backpacking is really a great way to get out and see nature. I love the fact I can hike for a day or two and never see anyone else or at least very few other people. I obsess about reducing my pack weight. I used to carry everything but the kitchen sink on my back and sometimes my pack would push sixty pounds with food and water for five days. Today my pack weight is a little less than thirty pounds for the same time. One of the most effective weight-loss methods I have used is by ditching my tent, ground cloth and pad in favor of a Hennessey Hammock. The Hennesey is different than any other hammock you have ever used. First of all you actually suspend UNDER the support cord. You don't have a rope sawing into your back. Instead you actually climb into the hammock from the center and below. You open a small velcro opening and sit on the center of the hammock. When you raise your feet up the velcro opening closes itself. Above you is a mesh screen that allows air to circulate while keeping the bugs off. If the weather is wet you can stretch a fitted fly over the top that allows air to circulate but you stay high and dry. You don't need a flat surface or dry land. All you need are two trees. There aren't many places in the Southeast you can't find two trees.

The best thing is the sleep is very comfortable. You don't lay along the longitudinal axis. Instead you shift yourself over about 10 - 20 degrees and you are almost perfectly flat. And the entire rig only weighs 1 pound and 9 ounces. Verses a six pound tent, and a ground cover and bag pad of undertermined weight.

Here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Rev...
Your hammock looks a bit different than the one I'm used to.

The last one I laid in was tied between two Palm trees, over a white sand beach in the Tropics! That's MY KIND of hammock. (insert Corona here)

I like your attitude. I always wanted to trek off into the wilderness for awhile. The only thing I've ever been able to do are Day trips. Small pack, short hike, back to civilization.

My first attempt at backpacking was at YELLOWSTONE NP. We hiked a trail about 7 miles into the woods and just about tripped over a Grizzly Bear.








The bear was trying to take a nap, and we let him.

That was enough to end our backpacking hobby. My wife will never let me forget the incident, even though the bear was cool with it.

I told her I had the whole thing under control, and patted my trusty Spyderco pocket knife. "If that bear would have charged us, I'd have stabbed her in the leg, and ran for help!"


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Now backpacking is a topic that I can really get into. I have never used that hammock but I have used full cover jungle hammocks. In general when out on my own I use a bivy bag, just a GORTEX shell with a tough bottom. I spent some time with the Army Mountaineering Team in Alaska and we would spend our summers on Mount McKinley. The longest I have been out is 27 days and I started with 135 pounds of gear







. Most of that was in a sled behind me.

I love winter camping the most. A set of skis or snow shoes and some fresh powder







Snow filled woods is the most quiet and tranquil place in the world.

Jolly - you should get yourself a bear bell for trekking in the bear filled country. Let them know that you are coming and they will leave before you see them. I also carry bear spray, the industrial size pepper spray that has a much longer range. Never had to use it, guess it works









I am having a hard time transitioning to the the whole TT thing. Have to do it to spend time with the entire family.

Not Yet (thinking of how to get the family into the back-country)
Jared


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I wish I could get my family into backpacking. My daughter is 7 and my son 4 so I'm working on them. We will do a 14 mile round trip next summer but I will be the only one with a pack. We are spending the night in a small, one-room cabin with no running water on top of Mount LeConte in Tennessee.

I love my hammock. It is comfortable and light. It sets up very fast (less than 5 minutes) and there is nothing quite like rocking gently to sleep.

I have camped with another guy who was also using a hammock. We discovered you should never share a common tree. Obviously you should not share a pair of trees.

As for bears...

There are bears in North Georgia and certainly lots of bears in Tennessee. If you don't bring food or sweet smelling stuff into the hammock the bears will leave you alone. Still you are wrapped in a nice neat package if he got curious. Sort of a "Bear Burritto" if you will.

Reverie


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

JollyMon:
Your Yellowstone experience brought back fond







memories. I went hiking in Yellowstone with 2 college friends (a couple of years ago), one an experienced hiker, and we were on a narrow, hillside trail in a snow shower, came around a bend in the trail, and were face to face with a huge buffalo! In the storm, it looked like a griz at first, and our hearts stopped. We were looking for the nearest exit off that trail. Ended up he just looked at us and calmly went past us as we were clinging to the side of the mountain.

I've never spent the night in a hammock. Looks interesting.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

This is my idea of hammock camping, as you can see my hand and foot hanging out. Ahh what a view.....










I enjoyed this just as much as I like the camping in the outdoors, it was just warmer.
(notice the two empty beverage cups nearby, sure do miss the warm weather right now)

Kevin


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Where was that photo taken? It looks a lot like where I vacation every year down in Destin...

Reverie


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Reverie,

That actually is Cancun, Mexico end of February 2004. We have labelled this as our best vacation ever, it was the most relaxing and enjoyable time with a bunch of good friends. It was just perfect, except for my wife gouging her hand in the pool. They do have a Wal-Mart in Cancun for medical supplies, thank you Sam Walton....

This was supposed to be our annual trip but it hasn't worked out for this year. We are still thinking of hitting Ocean City, MD in June this year.

I sure miss the nice weather after looking at the pictures, we had fog ALL day yesterday..

Kevin


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, Rev, don't be the only one with a pack when you go on that trip. You will be tired and grouchy at the end of the day and the kids won't have any sense of accomplishment. We started backpacking with our kids when the youngest was about 6 (wife would probably correct me on this). We bought kid-packs a Fred Meyers that looked just like a minitature real frame pack for very little money -- maybe $10 each. I then added a bar to the top made from 1/2" pvc. All they carried was their sleeping bag which was stuffed into the pack and then their ground pad was attached to the bar on top. Looked really mocho for the kids, but only weighed about 5 pounds. The wife typically carries about 35 pounds and I don't think I ever get over about 60. That amount of weight will usually sustain us for about 5 days out in the wilds.

On our first backpacking trip we went a total of 33 miles from Elk Summit, ID, across the mountains in the Bitteroot-Selway wilderness, into Hamilton, MT. It was a lot of fun! The wife and I continue to backpack when we retire and I like your hammock idea. Previously, I have carried an 8 pound, 4 person dome tent for the family, but I like the 2 lb hammock looks nice.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I bought the seven-year old a small outdoor pack. She will carry her own toys and snacks along with a pillow. The four-year old will have a tiny bag, like a fanny pack which he will wear around back. The vertical is what I am concerned with. The kids aren't used to it but I'm trying to acclimate them to the experience.

I love hammock camping. Once you master the basics (about 15 minutes) you will be impressed. I was afraid of feeling claustraphobic but it was so large and comfortable inside it never materialized. The weight savings is amazing. You know, in the USAF they never really made us hike. I mean a five mile march made us curse and sweat. This is so nice I feel like it isn't even there. If you are ever down Georgia-way let me know. I'll show it to you.

Reverie


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I will look you up! About 18 months we should be heading that way. My daughter is in AF ROTC. She said her armeee buddies call it the chair force.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

When I was in Special Ops we used to ask the Rangers why the hell they jumped out of perfectly good airplanes. I chose the USAF when I saw the barracks at Fort Dix then the barracks at McGuire AFB. No doubt about it. I never really thought about staying till retirement. One day it dawned on me I had better quit bad mouthing the "Lifers" because I are one. Now I'm retired and fully into my second career. Groovy.

Reverie


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey! I resemble that remark! I work for the CHAIR FORCE! 

Kevin...That pic is very similar to mine. I laid in one like that in HAITI on my last ocean voyage!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Those sure were some good days. Get up in the morning, go down for breakfast and then the hardest decision, what shall we do today??

While the ladies pondered we thought we should go see if the cerveza was cold yet. Maybe go watch some of the sun folks lather up for another wrinkle or skin spot. Ahhh the rough life.

I sure miss that hammock......


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think one of those tent-hammocks would be great for canoeing. I want to go on some canoe expeditions on the river. Not much room in the canoe for much cargo, so the small hammock would be a plus.

Kevin...I miss those $1 Corona's in the Yucatan! sunny


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

vdub said:


> The wife typically carries about 35 pounds and I don't think I ever get over about 60. That amount of weight will usually sustain us for about 5 days out in the wilds.
> 
> [snapback]20843[/snapback]​


VDUB,
But this doesn't include the beer right!!!I mean enough beer to last 5 days has got to weight 95 lbs alone! Please don't tell me you go camping without any beer









Regards, Glenn


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Many kayakers and canoeists use the Hennessey. I camp a lot along the Chattooga River in North Georgia (Class IV and V) and am joined sometimes by the paddlers. They love the hammock.

Here is a link:

http://www.hennessyhammock.com/catalogue.htm

I use the Expedition Assym because of the light weight and the comfort. I have seen the safari but that sucker is HUGE.

One of the neatest things is no bugs. Sometimes during the summer I can hear the mosquitos outside banging their little heads trying to get in. I just laugh and go back to snoring. I use a small piece of Tyvek house wrap as a ground cloth so I can set my boots on it but that's is about it.

Anytime you want to head out or take a look let me know. I am a bigger evangelist for hammock camping and geocaching then I am for our Outback. Don't get me wrong, I love our trailer. I just know more about the camping and hiking then I do about the trailer...yet.

Reverie


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't talk about beer and backpacking.

My two brothers and I went for a 10 day backpacking trip in Montana. Each had 75lb packs and we were taking a 75lb canoe as well. The trail was only 5 miles but had a 3000 ft. elevation gain (we were stupid then). HAlf way up I went for the canteen and it was EMPTY! My older brother said he'd dumped out the water - it was too heavy! We managed to find some snow and melt it for some water but we were pretty thirsty when we finally got to camp.

We set our canoe down, put the packs down and I went for the water pump and sanitizer to filter some water from the lake. I came back from the lake and my two brothers were downing BEER! My older brother had put two sixpacks in MY pack! He ended up wearing the freshly sanitized water.

Don't mention beer on backpack trips!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

If you backpack along the Appalachain Trail you will eventually encounter a phenomena known as "Trail Magic". That is where some unknown person decides to take pity on us filthy, smelly, exhausted hikers and leave a cooler of something useful for us to eat, drink or otherwise replenish our bodies and spirits. I once found an iced-down six pack of Budweiser after following signs. The other guy I was with and I downed a couple and left some for the next guys. We didn't even LIKE Budweiser but man it sure tasted good that day.

Reverie


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Reverie said:


> If you backpack along the Appalachain Trail you will eventually encounter a phenomena known as "Trail Magic". That is where some unknown person decides to take pity on us filthy, smelly, exhausted hikers and leave a cooler of something useful for us to eat, drink or otherwise replenish our bodies and spirits.
> [snapback]20957[/snapback]​


That's really cool!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I guess you don't get much trail magic up at Minot, huh? Right about now it would be frozen solid I guess...

Like we use to say, Why Not Minot? Freezins the Reason.

Reverie


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Good one! Minot is usually warmer than GF. We are in the river valley, which is lower in elevation than Minot. The cold air sweeps out of Canada and sinks to the bottom.

Maybe they would leave some Magic Hot Cocoa!


----------

